# CB Fights Leukemia in memory of MuseAV!



## gafftaper (Mar 31, 2015)

Brad @museav Weber was an amazing source of information on Control Booth for many years. Like me, I'm sure that you learned a lot from his posts over the years and I know his posts will remain in our archives and continue educate others forever. Last month the Leukemia & Lymphoma Society, Georgia Chapter announced Brad as their 2015 Remembered Hero of the year. Now his wife Lory is trying to raise money to fight Leukemia as part of the "Georgia Light the Night Walk". 

I'm calling you out CB! There are 18,000 of you and another million who read here every year without joining. How many times did Brad answer a question that helped you? Think of the impact we could make if we all just gave a little bit. Brad's wife Lory is trying to raise $2500 in pledges for the walk. We can blow that away if we all just do a little bit. Let's do something amazing for Lory. Let's show her our appreciation for Brad's thousands of selfless hours answering questions here on CB. 

To join me in making a pledge go here. 
When you donate make a comment like "Thanks MuseAV for all you did for Controlbooth" so that Lory knows CB is behind her.


----------



## JohnD (Mar 31, 2015)

Done.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Mar 31, 2015)

Done.


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm an unknown person on PSW. But I know that some of you are well known there. Will someone who is a regular on PSW please take the message to them as well?


----------



## JohnD (Mar 31, 2015)

Also done.


----------



## TheaterEd (Mar 31, 2015)

Done.


----------



## chausman (Mar 31, 2015)

Done


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Mar 31, 2015)

Done.


----------



## jonliles (Mar 31, 2015)

Done.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 1, 2015)

Looks like CB has been key in raising $600 today! Nicely done guys. Let's keep it up! 

Be sure to post here when you donate, you'll find a little thank you from dvsDave by your Avatar.


----------



## MNicolai (Apr 1, 2015)

Done.


----------



## seanandkate (Apr 1, 2015)

Done.


----------



## norwintd (Apr 1, 2015)

done


----------



## rsmentele (Apr 1, 2015)

Done! Glad to help!


----------



## petercav17 (Apr 1, 2015)

Done.

I joined CB after Brad passed on, but I learned much from all his contributions!


----------



## starksk (Apr 1, 2015)

Done. Thanks @gafftaper for bringing this to our attention.


----------



## DavidNorth (Apr 1, 2015)

Done.


----------



## josh88 (Apr 1, 2015)

Done


----------



## FMEng (Apr 1, 2015)

Done. Brad was a wealth of knowledge and he shared so much here. I would have liked to meet him in person. Let's hope a cure for that awful disease can be found.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 2, 2015)

Well guys day two of this drive is drawing to a close. Although again I don't have exact numbers, it looks like we have raised around $1200 and we're over half way to our goal of $2500! I'm So proud to be a member of this community.


----------



## avkid (Apr 3, 2015)

Done.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 7, 2015)

Donating has slowed so I'm breaking the TOS rules to bump this to the top of the forum. This would have driven Brad crazy because he always argued that we needed well written TOS rules that were evenly enforced. Sorry dude...


----------



## DasCarpenter (Apr 7, 2015)

Done


----------



## TheTheaterGeek (Apr 9, 2015)

DONE!


----------



## bdkdesigns (Apr 10, 2015)

Done! This is actually the third time this year that I've donated. My father was just given his clearance a couple of months ago that he his numbers are back to normal. He is taking part in a trial for a new drug that worked wonders! His numbers spiked extremely quickly as it was very aggressive. He immediately went on the trial and everything leveled out just as quickly and slowly started returning to normal. It then took about 1.5 years to return to normal. Obviously it isn't gone, but he is back to a normal life. He is getting his treatment at Morton Plant in Tampa.


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 10, 2015)

Done. I actually had a really hard time condensing what I wanted to say down to a sentence or two. Brad joined in July of 2007 and immediately took to the community like a duck to water. His posts from years ago still get likes today, which is really cool, because it shows his posts are still being read by members and visitors today and will continue for years and years to come.


----------



## gafftaper (May 20, 2015)

I just traded a couple of wonderful messages with Brad's wife Lory. I want you to know that her, as well as Brad's mom, have been amazed at the outpouring of kind words from all of Brad's friends in cyber space. They couldn't believe how many "strangers" went out of their way to say some kind words about Brad. When we started our little fundraising drive here, we really blew her away. She says that as our donations rolled in, the Leukemia organization in Atlanta called her up to ask "What is this Controlbooth.com?"

If you haven't donated yet, Lory needs $540 more to meet her goal. If you've been on the fence about donating why not do it now? Click here to donate.


----------



## josh88 (May 20, 2015)

Good timing on the reminder, and thanks for it, I was waiting for a paycheck with the hopes of being able to give a little more. She's a bit closer now.


----------



## StradivariusBone (May 20, 2015)

Thanks for the reminder bump, I had started to fill out the form before and got sidetracked with work. I had a good friend lose his dad to cancer earlier this year and my wife's uncle is now a survivor in full remission from some really traumatic blood cancer, I can only guess but I would hope that programs such as this one help make that possible for more and more people. Glad to help support a cause like this in any way, especially in honor of a fellow booth member like @museav.


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 20, 2015)

And now even closer to her goal.


----------



## gafftaper (May 21, 2015)

ruinexplorer said:


> And now even closer to her goal.


Only $430 dollars to go!


----------



## gafftaper (May 28, 2015)

Lori has reached her fundraising goal and from what I can tell we are responsible for more than half of the money she raised. Thanks guys, I'm really proud of this community.

However, just because she reached her goal doesn't mean you have to stop contributing. It turns out the walk she is raising money for isn't until October. She started collecting money early, not expecting CB to jump in and take care of business so quickly. So that means there's still plenty of time to join in and I'm sure that the good folks a the Leukemia Lymphoma Society would happy to have a little extra money to help battle this terrible disease. So don't be shy click the link and contribute!


----------



## dvsDave (Sep 5, 2015)

Today is the one year anniversary of MuseAv's passing. Lory, his wife, is still raising funds for Light the Night, a fundraising walk happening in October 2015.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 6, 2015)

I was just looking at the long list of comments at the bottom of the donor page with so many wonderful thoughts from my CB friends. If you haven't donated you still have a month until the walk. We got Lory to her personal goal, but her team still needs a chunk of money. So it's definitely still a great time to jump in and support the cause.


----------



## RonHebbard (Feb 26, 2017)

DavidNorth said:


> Done.


How soberingly sad to be reading this.
Ron Hebbard.


----------

